# Biotherm Sense Matte is my new HG foundation



## Janice (Sep 7, 2005)

Goodbye Armani, HELLO Biotherm sense matte! Let me rave!

My number one rave - I FOUND A PERFECT MATCH! No more too pink, too yellow, or too light.

This foundation seriously BLOWS me away, I can't believe how great (and CHEAP! @ $23 USD) it is. I have been using Armani matte silk and seriously it's no comparison to Sense Matte. 

Sense Matte gives a matte, but.... REAL finish to your skin. It looks extremely natural for a matte foundation. It's lightweight, coverage is great, and it wears like a rock! I mean this stuff is BUDGE PROOF. If you are looking for a kick ass foundation you have to try this.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 7, 2005)

i've heard prettykitty rave about this so much!  looks like i;m going to have to try it!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 7, 2005)

Hahahaha yes! It's my fave foundation! I need to buy another bottle!


----------



## banana (Sep 7, 2005)

how much does this cost in Canada?


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2005)

PrettyKitty, would you know what shade I would be in Biotherm Sense Matte if I'm a NW25/NC25 (three MAs told me I could go either way, I'm confused) in MAC Select SPF15? It's just that Biotherm here in Australia only carries skincare and not the makeup line, so I'm going to have to get it online and I don't know what shade I would be since there's no way of checking. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kristabella (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_PrettyKitty, would you know what shade I would be in Biotherm Sense Matte if I'm a NW25/NC25 (three MAs told me I could go either way, I'm confused) in MAC Select SPF15? It's just that Biotherm here in Australia only carries skincare and not the makeup line, so I'm going to have to get it online and I don't know what shade I would be since there's no way of checking. Any help would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'd love to know this too. I'm NC25.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_how much does this cost in Canada?_

 
28$ without taxes.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_PrettyKitty, would you know what shade I would be in Biotherm Sense Matte if I'm a NW25/NC25 (three MAs told me I could go either way, I'm confused) in MAC Select SPF15? It's just that Biotherm here in Australia only carries skincare and not the makeup line, so I'm going to have to get it online and I don't know what shade I would be since there's no way of checking. Any help would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#120 or #125. #120 is neutral, #125 is more yellow. The others colors could be too dark or pale.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 8, 2005)

Just in case i find it in the future, would i an NC43 be able to find a realistice match? I have yellow undertones.


----------



## kristabella (Sep 8, 2005)

what's the difference between Sense Matte & Matte Souffle?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Sep 8, 2005)

^ sense matte is liquid, matte souffle is whipped like a mousse you know like Dream Matte Mousse.


----------



## kristabella (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_^ sense matte is liquid, matte souffle is whipped like a mousse you know like Dream Matte Mousse._

 
thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the finish is much the same?


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_#120 or #125. #120 is neutral, #125 is more yellow. The others colors could be too dark or pale._

 
Thank you so much for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go look for that on ebay now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Onederland (Sep 11, 2005)

better than ARMANI?!?! wow, now this deserves a look! ill have to check it out the next time im at the counter.


----------



## banana (Sep 12, 2005)

$28 Canadian?  Not bad at all... now if only I could find a colour match.


----------



## Midgard (Sep 13, 2005)

It's my holy grail foundation, too! But I also will try the Matte Souffle!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 13, 2005)

Seriously, Sense Matte is better than Matte Soufflé...


----------



## Midgard (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Seriously, Sense Matte is better than Matte Soufflé..._

 
And why?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 14, 2005)

Sense Matte -> Medium coverage
Matte Souffle -> Light coverage

Sense Matte -> More powdery, stay better on my skin
Matte Souffle -> Sillicone?? It doesn't stay matte like Sense Matte, and it doesn't 'stick' to your skin. (KWIM?)


----------



## jeanna (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll definitely have to try this out! 
Just one question though - Is it perfumed or scented at all? 
That's the dealbreaker for me on whether to try or not, because my skin breaks out if I use products that are perfumed or fragranced. Thank you!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 15, 2005)

I like this too but the lightest shade is a bit yellowy for me. Jeanna - it isnt scented and has an SPF 15.


----------



## jeanna (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 15, 2005)

no prob. and if you have a shoppers beauty boutique, theyre doing GWP in biotherm


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 24, 2005)

I am SO happy, Biotherm counters in UK are very rare, there's only a handfull in the country and they're far away from me and i just saw that they've opened a counter near me!! I was so happy!!

Right my Mac foundation is running out so i want to see if i can find a match for Sense Matte (and if it works at all for me) before i totally run out and end up buying another Mac foundation again in desperation.

My skin has been looking better lately but i still need foundation for when i have more time to apply makeup. I am an NC43 but i'm quite pale for one but i definetly have the yellow/golden undertones to take into account. What shade of Sense Matte would be best for me? The shade range doesnt' leave me with much hope at the moment.

Also would this look ok with Blot powder on top or for touch ups to get rid of shine atleast? I love Blot powder and have another full one to use yet so would like to be able to use it with it.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm a pretty pale NW20, pinkish tones - what would be the best shade?  I've been told either #110 or #120, but #120 seems like it'd be dark.

What would you all recommend? =)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 27, 2005)

Well after the excitement of discovering they opened a Biotherm counter near me i went and got 2 samples of foundation. One was for Sense Matte which i was really wanting to love and get a good match of but looks like Biotherm doesn't cater (all the time) for people who are not fair, their version of my skin tone left me looking ashy, dull and like i was wearing a mask. The finish felt good though but it was really hard to judge the quality of the foundation when the colour looked so bad.

However for the Light foundation i found a really good match but i'm not sure if it gives me a good coverage and i need to test it with my powder on (which i've run out of) to see if it works for me well as i was really shiny by midday with it on.

Why on earth do they have completely different skin tones in each type of foundation. I can handle that they have a small range of skin tones but they cater for my skin tone in one foundation but make completely different and unrealistic shades in another foundation? It's absurd..

I think i'll have to stick to Mac


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_
However for the Light foundation i found a really good match but i'm not sure if it gives me a good coverage and i need to test it with my powder on (which i've run out of) to see if it works for me well as i was really shiny by midday with it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i LOVE LOVE LOVE their light foundation! it's so perfect! thankfully i was blessed with my moms great skin, BUT every now and then when it doesn't look that fresh, i use this and i LOVE it! it's so smooth and sheer and just nicely evens out my skin.. SF have u tried using blot powder to blot away the oil? that's what i do and it works like a charm


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeh i do use Blot powder and i love it but i've run out at the moment which is making testing new foundations to see how they act during an average day awkward. I do think Light foundation might be tooo light for me though.

Is there any other foundation of any brand out there that would give similar results to Sense Matte and would come in NC43 shade?

Also how does Mac Select foundation compare with Biotherm foundations?


----------



## lovejam (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if shade #110 is neutral? I'm NW20, looking for a new foundation. My skin's more neutral than anything, I think. I don't want anything too pink or too yellow, although too yellow tends to be worse for me.

edit: Nevermind. I went to the counter and tried it on. 110 is neutral.


----------



## Janice (Oct 2, 2005)

Sigh, looks like this isn't going to be my HG foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It caused a severe breakout as soon as I started using it regularly. YMMV.


----------

